# Flavour Chasing Tanks



## Duffie12 (26/12/15)

Hi guys,

New on the forums and to vaping in general but thought I'd start this thread. Seems like there is a lot of focus on sub-ohm tanks and cloud chasing tanks so I thought I'd ask what your favourites and suggestions are for flavour oriented tanks/atomizers without necessarily going sub-ohm or for max clouds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Hi @Duffie12 

This is a great question - i am keen to see how this thread develops

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/12/15)

Lemo 1 is a good flavour tank not really suited for subohming.


----------



## Ollie (26/12/15)

@Duffie12 Bro... Awesome thread.

When it comes to vaping, I have all sorts of set ups for different applications, but in terms of flavour tanks, this one ill have to split into 2 catagories, Sub ohm, and not. lol

My favorite tank at the moment for flavour comes from the sub ohm catagory, so ill start there.

1. Silverplay nano (This thing is just crazy good, best tank ive ever owned)
2. Zephyrus V2 (Wow... The Zeph V1 was good, but it had a few issues. The V2 is Almost perfect, Just with the fill holes on top were bigger)
3. Goblin Mini (there is a reason everyone has one of these, Its a solid little thing, but not perfect, needs a bigger build deck)

The thing with these tanks is that they are either very short tanks, so the vapour doesnt have far to travel before it hits your mouth, bar the Zeph V2, It has a pretty tight chamber, which also produces fantastic flavour. All of these tanks of mine have Dual Clapton builds in them.

Now for the 1 ohm + Catagory

1. Kayfun monster V2 (With a 26g Ni200 or Kanthal build, and the bell cap, its hard to beat the flavour of the monster)
2. Lemo V2 (Probably the best thing that eLeaf ever made, and still one of the easiest tanks to use on a day to day)
3 Aqua FX (One of the weirdest tanks you will ever come across, but when you get it right, damn, flavour is just mental)

Hope this helps you in your quest bro. remember, these are all my personal favorites, and fit my style of vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> 3 Aqua FX (One of the weirdest tanks you will ever come across, but when you get it right, damn, flavour is just mental)



I didn't get that with mine... I far prefer the Arctic Turbo or the Crius or Steam Engine... in fact I hated the Aqua FX... maybe I should have another look at it now that you say this Olly... Todd also raved about it... I must have missed something?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Awesome post @Oliver Barry 
I like what you said about the distance to the mouth and the way you broke it up into sub ohm and above 1 ohm 

Very interesting

I will second the Monster Kayfun V2 (in bellcap mode) in the "above 1 ohm category"
Lovely flavour. Have it set up almost permanently with "Guava Ice"
Only shortcoming for some may be its fixed airflow. Perfect for me though - restricted lung hit.

I will however add the Lemo1 in that category. I havent tried all the tanks but this one produces such "sharp" flavour with its long narrow chimney (i think thats why). The flavour on fruity menthols for relaxed vaping is so good on this tank that I have been using it daily for several months. Downside is a fill port screw but it has a big tank and at low power its not a juice guzzler so I can go for quite a while before having to refill. Other negative is the airflow adjustment moves so I leave it fully open - which is perfect for me - a tad more restrictive than the monster kayfun. Super for long slow restrictive lung hits. Caveat here is that I have only tried it on fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (26/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't get that with mine... I far prefer the Arctic Turbo or the Crius or Steam Engine... in fact I hated the Aqua FX... maybe I should have another look at it now that you say this Olly... Todd also raved about it... I must have missed something?



I also battled with it in the beginning... so may parts, so different to what we are used to, but i persevered and ended up with a jem. I must have put about 6 builds in it and wasnt happy. Best build i found was 26g, 7 wraps on the provided rod, but then comes the wicking... This is definitely not for the newbie that wants to get into rebuilding. I also found that it doesnt really like nickel builds, flavour is really muted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ollie (26/12/15)

The Lemo 1 was an epic tank @Silver... I had a good time with mine when it worked. Lol... no matter how hard i tried, i couldnt get it to stop leaking. I think i just had a bad example.

I never had any issues with the Lemo 2.... except the drip tip. It was way way too big.


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> The Lemo 1 was an epic tank @Silver... I had a good time with mine when it worked. Lol... no matter how hard i tried, i couldnt get it to stop leaking. I think i just had a bad example.
> 
> I never had any issues with the Lemo 2.... except the drip tip. It was way way too big.



Lol @Oliver Barry 

Dont talk to me about quirks of these devices! 

You can look on this forum back in the threads from many months ago how I tried and tried to get the wicking right. I even started a thread and almost everyone chipped in. 

Drape method, snake method, @Yiannaki's modified drape method, the list goes on. 

In the end I found that I needed to have enough wick so that when "splayed out on the deck" there is enough of it covering everywhere. And just the right amount touching the deck. Dont ask me exactly why but i took photos each time and when i got the right wicking i just repeated that. Ha ha. Now it behaves nicely and often goes out with me in my vape bag on top of the Sig. 2mm iD and Rayon. 

Lemo2 was cool with the top fill but for some reason it dribbled quite a bit for me and I just wasnt in the mood to go through the whole story again. Flavour for my juices on it was slightly less sharp if I recall correctly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I also battled with it in the beginning... so may parts, so different to what we are used to, but i persevered and ended up with a jem. I must have put about 6 builds in it and wasnt happy. Best build i found was 26g, 7 wraps on the provided rod, but then comes the wicking... This is definitely not for the newbie that wants to get into rebuilding. I also found that it doesnt really like nickel builds, flavour is really muted.



And if you took 6 builds to get it right then I never will... that one will stay in the box till the next sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (26/12/15)

Out of the tanks Ive tried, which is not many - the goblin mini is the one I like best for flavour, the crius 2 & bellus close behind.

Tanks that I can remember owning (gettin' old) - Silverplay nano, billow v2, cthulu 2, aromamizeriszerizer, atlantis v1 & v2, subtank mini, goliath v2, kayfun monster 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/12/15)

Thanks everyone, lots of info so far (and I'm sure more is to come).



Oliver Barry said:


> @Duffie12 Bro... Awesome thread.
> 
> When it comes to vaping, I have all sorts of set ups for different applications, but in terms of flavour tanks, this one ill have to split into 2 catagories, Sub ohm, and not. lol
> 
> ...



Thanks Oliver, just curious about a few things:
Zephyrus v2 vs Bellus, both are from Youde/UD, any idea how they compare and what makes the one better than the other for flavour?

Kayfun Monster v2 seems to have been replaced with a v3, seems to be more sub-ohm focused though, anyone tried this?

You mentioned Lemo 2 under the 1 ohm + category but it seems to be marketed as a sub-ohm tank (the pre-made coil it comes with is 0.5 ohm). What makes this better as a 1 ohm + tank?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS (28/12/15)

Just the thread I was looking for, thanks guys for the heads up to this thread. Next question though, I'm not into sub-ohm or rebuilds etc, looking more for a plug and play solution for flavour chasing

I have a Joyetech VTC mini Mod, just need a good tank/atomoizer to go with it for great flavour.


----------



## Andre (28/12/15)

BWS said:


> Just the thread I was looking for, thanks guys for the heads up to this thread. Next question though, I'm not into sub-ohm or rebuilds etc, looking more for a plug and play solution for flavour chasing
> 
> I have a Joyetech VTC mini Mod, just need a good tank/atomoizer to go with it for great flavour.


The Joyetech TRON tank works well for HRH. She only does low power and MTL. Using the CLR (rebuildable) coil units.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/15)

BWS said:


> Just the thread I was looking for, thanks guys for the heads up to this thread. Next question though, I'm not into sub-ohm or rebuilds etc, looking more for a plug and play solution for flavour chasing
> 
> I have a Joyetech VTC mini Mod, just need a good tank/atomoizer to go with it for great flavour.



Hi @BWS 
Finding a great flavour mouth to lung with commercial coils is challenging.

The Nautilus Mini is quite an old tank but still gives great flavour for mouth to lung (with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils). It's plug n play. Perhaps you should give that a try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (28/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @BWS
> Finding a great flavour mouth to lung with commercial coils is challenging.
> 
> The Nautilus Mini is quite an old tank but still gives great flavour for mouth to lung (with the 1.8 ohm BVC coils). It's plug n play. Perhaps you should give that a try.



The Nautilus Mini appears to be the most often recommended commercial tank and many swear by it.

Personally I was considering getting one but what put me off it was that there is some concern going around about the ceramic wicking material they use and how it crumbles and is potentially dangerous. Might just be paranoia, and the wick is encased in a mesh. This is just what I've read, mostly on reddit and some international forums, so please don't take what I'm saying as from the horses mouth.

Alternatives could be the Ego One which also has a rebuild-able base available or perhaps the Subtank Mini which has a choice of coils as well as the option to go rebuild-able and both use organic cotton.

EDIT: fixed spelling


----------



## Lingogrey (28/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> The Nautilus Mini appears to be the most often recommended commercial tank and many swear by it.
> 
> Personally I was considering getting one but what put me off it was that there is some concern going around about the ceramic wicking material they and how it crumbles and is potentially dangerous. Might just be paranoia, and the wick is encased in a mesh. This is just what I've read, mostly on reddit and some international forums, so please don't take what I'm saying as from the horses mouth.
> 
> Alternatives could be the Ego One which also has a rebuild-able base available or perhaps the Subtank Mini which has a choice of coils as well as the option to go rebuild-able and both use organic cotton.



I pretty much started on the Aspire K1, which is more or less the cheaper version (non adjustable airflow and less juice capacity) of the Nautilus Mini. It had great flavour on especially fruity juices and the ceramic wicking coils seemed to last very long. At that stage I also read quite a bit on the apparent dangers of the ceramic wicking and saw a video of (the otherwise unflappably calm, serene and stoic ) Rip Trippers expressing his concern about the ceramic coils of the maN. However, I've seen that some very experienced and respected members of this forum such as @Andre, @johan and @Genosmate use and recommend ceramic as a wicking material (mostly for bottom fed RDA's). I would guess that if it is could be used in such an 'open' application as drippers (no mesh encasing of the wicking, no long chimney), it should be relatively safe in commercial tank coils. One could argue that one of the big differences would be that the wicking in a dripper / rebuildable tank is often replaced, but it seems that one of the advantages of Ceramic in a BF RDA is actually that it lasts very long. Personally I think that it is probably a case of theoretical potential harm - the real issue would actually be the extent of this potential harm and the possibility to incur such harm in other contexts and at a higher level in any case (such as the big issue with Diacetyl and Diketones that can theoretically cause potential harm, but that are found in umpteenth levels of higher concentration in cigs anyway) 

If you're interested (I hope that this is OK to post here), I have seen that Vape Cartel currently has the Nautilus Mini available and on sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> The Nautilus Mini appears to be the most often recommended commercial tank and many swear by it.
> 
> Personally I was considering getting one but what put me off it was that there is some concern going around about the ceramic wicking material they use and how it crumbles and is potentially dangerous. Might just be paranoia, and the wick is encased in a mesh. This is just what I've read, mostly on reddit and some international forums, so please don't take what I'm saying as from the horses mouth.
> 
> ...


They have long since replaced the wicking material with cotton as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Duffie12 (28/12/15)

Andre said:


> They have long since replaced the wicking material with cotton as far as I know.



Ah, that's good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/12/15)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing will beat the Bellus for prime flavour and cloud production. It doesn't even have to be sub-ohm built. It will kick your teeth out with flavour, especially if you use Rayon too. This top fill tank is a beast with it's coil sitting below the tank's waist belt and heating upwards to produce very fine tastes. I will compare this with an Aromamizer or Plume Veil or something - but I still want to buy those to compare against. Anyway, This tank has changed the way I vape because it's really so convenient to use. burns beautifully to give crisp tastes on any juice you put inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (29/12/15)

Duffie12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New on the forums and to vaping in general but thought I'd start this thread. Seems like there is a lot of focus on sub-ohm tanks and cloud chasing tanks so I thought I'd ask what your favourites and suggestions are for flavour oriented tanks/atomizers without necessarily going sub-ohm or for max clouds?


I swear by my Melo for a tank that will go to .5.Very cheap too.Hear the V2 is good.


----------



## Christos (30/12/15)

The uwell crown tank is phenomenal. 
I get amazing flavor from it and I've been using it less than 24 hrs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/12/15)

method1 said:


> Out of the tanks Ive tried, which is not many - the goblin mini is the one I like best for flavour, the crius 2 & bellus close behind.
> 
> Tanks that I can remember owning (gettin' old) - Silverplay nano, billow v2, cthulu 2, aromamizeriszerizer, atlantis v1 & v2, subtank mini, goliath v2, kayfun monster 2.


 Do you reckon that the Goblin Mini will beat the Bellus in flavour-play? I got mine today and my tits are trembling to build on this tank when I get home.
Looking forward to it, even more with what you said? i believe the clouds in production with the Goblin miniature are also quite thick, but can that element of it compete with the Bellus in smoke production?


----------



## crack2483 (30/12/15)

I get more flavour from my Goliath v2 than my goblin mini. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Bartart (30/12/15)

Nice question OP I don't know much but my experience has been the Ijust2 on commercial coils .5ohm for me is the best tank I own at a great price it produces a good mix of flavour and clouds for me. I also have the crius and subtank mini. I use all three in regular rotation maybe I'm doing something wrong with the rebuild able tanks. But so far the ijust2 is easiest to use ( a bit painful to refill) have to unscrew to fill from the bottom. Also the coils last very well for commercial coils. The other two tanks are not far behind though.
It's important to note the juice you use obviously is an important part of the experience. If it's flavour you are after though the sub ohm coils seems to me to give better flavour. Also higher pg juice seems to give more flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (30/12/15)

You guys should give the TFV4 mini a go with the clapton rba. Flavour is fantastic. and very easy to wick and build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (30/12/15)

Lots of choice out there 

I believe I can answer one of my earlier questions re. Zephyrus vs Bellus. Having done some reading on reddit and other international forums it seems as though the Zephyrus is meant to be Youde's flavor tank (as Oliver mentioned tight chamber so more flavour but less airflow) and the Bellus their cloud tank (more airflow). Guess one can't go wrong with either though as the Bellus is still highly regarded. Might just be splitting hairs.


----------



## method1 (30/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Do you reckon that the Goblin Mini will beat the Bellus in flavour-play? I got mine today and my tits are trembling to build on this tank when I get home.
> Looking forward to it, even more with what you said? i believe the clouds in production with the Goblin miniature are also quite thick, but can that element of it compete with the Bellus in smoke production?



I guess it's subjective. It's my favourite for flavour, followed by the bellus and the crius. Silverplay was a big disappointment for me but I know some people swear by it.


----------

